# What's your patronus? (pottermore)



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Goshawk

This one looks concerned


----------



## Merinliza (Jul 4, 2015)

Mine is a Black and White Cat.


----------



## Shinnicakes (Nov 14, 2016)

I got a dolphin.... haha I was kinda bummed at first but I'm chill with it now ><


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

I got a stallion. I'm not sure what that's supposed to mean though.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I've gotten both Thestral and Hippogriff.


----------



## Aquali (Nov 15, 2016)

Chow chow dog


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

I got a Chow Dog, too. I have no idea what that means...?


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Tonkinese cat


----------



## Wonderlantis (Jan 16, 2014)

_*A stoat which looks like a cute little rodent.*_


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Pine Marten! To be honest I had no clue what kind of creature I might get, and I had to look up what a pine marten is. 








They're super cute little tree-climbing predators in the same family as weasles and badgers (fitting, since I'm a hufflepuff). I'm rather pleased with the result.


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

Mastiff.


----------



## Kenkao (Dec 18, 2016)

Can i have 2 patronus? Can't make up my mind. Hahaha

Unicorn and Phoenix


----------



## Franziska (Feb 21, 2016)

I got a Tonkinese Cat... well they're cute


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

I close my Pottermore account and then make it again and do everything until I get everything the way I want- Slytherin or Ravenclaw, Horned Serpent or Thunderbird, a wand with dragon heartstring and a patronus I like. Last time I did it I got a rattlesnake which was pretty cool, I like snakes a lot


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Not an NF, but I got bored of the NT forum. I am an eagle patronus. My wand is 14.5" hawthorn (or I bought an Alaskan Willow one. I wonder what that would mean), slightly springy, phoenix feather core, and I was put in Ravenclaw.


----------



## motherofdragonslover (Dec 21, 2016)

Braverose said:


> Hi NF's!
> 
> I just took the pottermore test to find out what my patronus would be and... I got a Saint Bernard.
> Now, I'm very curious about your results, so let me know!
> ...


MY PATRONUS
Chow Dog


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

The Brown Owl.


----------



## GenAmK (Feb 22, 2017)

Dun Mare... I would have liked a feline


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas (Mar 3, 2017)

Somehow ... someway I got Cthulhu.


----------



## GenAmK (Feb 22, 2017)

Ald52OnMyTonguePleas said:


> Somehow ... someway I got Cthulhu.


Would probably be very effective against dementors... lol


----------

